
How YouTube’s A.I. boosts alternative facts - rajeshmr
https://medium.com/@guillaumechaslot/how-youtubes-a-i-boosts-alternative-facts-3cc276f47cf7
======
rasz
Just today caught my mum in a YT recommendation rollercoaster full of "meat
gives you cancer" "this one plant will make me immortal" "ten meals that
poison you" "how to cure cancer natural way" etc. Took a 10 minute talk to
make her pretend to understand what has happened and why she just couldnt make
herself click away :(

Made me seriously consider parental control filters on my parents computer :o

~~~
rajeshmr
Yes indeed. There was a time in life, when parents were worried about what
their kids would get exposed to on the internet. Right now, this has swung the
other way. Now as grown ups, who understand technology, we worry how to
educate our parents about what to believe and what to ignore. Strange how the
world works!

------
jasonvorhe
"alternative facts"

Won't read any further.

~~~
rajeshmr
Maybe poorly worded by the author - but give it a shot, there is at least one
important takeaway in there.

